# US tax inspectors set to crackdown on expat tax filing, it is claimed



## Guest

Nice tax code...... That's why we left for work elsewhere.


----------



## dcsoca

Yet that very same entity wont do squat to go after the tens of billions the banks hid from both IRS and states by using secreted "recording" of mortgages using a wholly created entitiy called MERS and for which they now face hundreds of thousands of mortages being called into legal question because of the depth and breadth of false documentation and assignments these banks used and were complicit in expanding (RICO?).. All to avoid the local (legally required) recording fees and taxes for each time they "securitized" every mortage over and over.. And the IRS wants the squeeze expat? Please!


----------



## Acey

I've lived outside the US for 18 of the past 25 years and in all those years of filing as an ex-pat have never had an audit; nor ever had a "reminder" from the Dept of Treasury to submit account information (I was unaware of this obligation for the first few years I was away). Note to say that the Dpt of Treasury and IRS seem not to communicate with each other -- so looks like this may change to capture expats concealing interest and cap gains in foreign accts.


----------

